# MS SQL Howto Seite?



## skorpions77 (31. August 2005)

Gibt es zu MS SQL auch so eine super Seite wie zu MySQL - Handbuch?
Wenn ja wo ist die denn?
Arbeite seit Jahren mit MySQL und nun muss ich auf Ms SQL umsteigen und habe aber noch nie mit Ms SQL gearbeitet. 
Weiß gerade mal das auf dem Server ein SQL Enterprise Manager vorhanden sein sollte mit dem man alles einstellt und macht.

Danke für jede Hilfe und Info.


----------



## Nico Graichen (31. August 2005)

Hi


			
				skorpions77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn ja wo ist die denn?
> ...



einfache Frage --> einfache Antwort: im Internet
1. Da der SQL Server bekanntlich ein Microsoft-Produkt ist, bietet sich bei Problem, Frage, etc als erstes die MSDN  an. Hier findest du eigentlich zu allen etwas. Einfach mal die Knowleadge Base, die SQL-Server Hilfe, etc durchsuchen.
2. kannst du beim SQL Server die Hilfe mit installieren. auch die beantwortet viele Fragen.


			
				skorpions77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Weiß gerade mal das auf dem Server ein SQL Enterprise Manager vorhanden sein sollte mit dem man alles einstellt und macht.
> ...


Es ist nicht zwingend notwendig, das du auf dem Server den Enterprise Manager installierst. Alles was mit deinen Datenbanken möglich ist, kannst du auch per SQL über den Query Analyzer ändern. (oder mit isql).
Wie du vielleicht festgestellt hast, ist der Enterprise Maanger im Setup unter ClientUtilities zu finden (wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht). und wie die Rubrik schon sagt, sind die Tools fr einen Client bestimmt. Der kann natürlich auch auf dem Server installiert sein, muss aber nicht.
Wenn du Tutorials suchst, wie du der reihe nach was machen kannst/darfst/musst, hilft sicherlich google.de weiter


----------



## skorpions77 (1. September 2005)

super danke   

werde mir das einmal anschauen.


----------

